# Le Chamois Whistler Hotel BC



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i have no idea about that place, but that's freaking awesome that your wife was willing to go on a snowboarding trip for your honeymoon.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

It took a lot of convincing. She loves to snowboard too but her priorities have changed. I had to promise her a very nice hotel, close location to the lifts and at least 2 days off to relax and do nothing. I'm fine with everything she's asking for. I just need to fulfill my obligation and provide her with the nice room.


----------



## antman747 (Mar 1, 2011)

I stayed there in 05. It was really nice. Its like 60 yards to the chair from the entrance.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

So I booked our honeymoon trip this past weekend and decided to go with another hotel. I booked the entire trip through a Whistler travel agent. Usually I book everything separately but I was able to save a fortune if I bundled everything together through Whistler.com (air, hotel, lift tickets, transportation to and from the airport). The price of the airfare from Newark to Vancouver ran about $1240 from the Whistler site but cost over $2700 directly from the Airline's website. The travel agent was able to get us a room at the The Fairmont Chateau Whistler for around the same price as the Le Chamois. The Fairmont is a 4 1/2 star resort while the Le Chamois is 3. I'm not trying to be a snob but my soon-to-be wife insisted on staying at a very nice resort or else we are not doing this trip. She wanted to go to Hawaii or some other tropical resort so it took a lot of compromising to get her to agree to Whistler. 

I usually don't book my trip through travel agents but I can't believe how much money I saved over doing it myself. I know this will probably be the only time I will get out there but I want to make it worth while. I'll be boarding for 3 days. If anyone could advise me on some nice/fun blue runs (I'm just about intermediate, no steeps), which mountain I should start off with and some food recommendations I would appreciate it. I'm really stoked about this trip, I hope the weather don't suck.


----------



## miles1717 (Nov 30, 2011)

That's great, Deeken, congrats. I'm getting married in September and we've also discussed Whistler as a honeymoon destination (we'd delay the trip until winter). Keep us posted as to how it is!


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

miles1717 said:


> That's great, Deeken, congrats. I'm getting married in September and we've also discussed Whistler as a honeymoon destination (we'd delay the trip until winter). Keep us posted as to how it is!


Thanks bro. After a shitty Winter here on the East Coast I'm looking forward to some nice pow. Its a funny thing because my fiance is a very good snowboarding (bordering on expert) and she is the one that got me into it. Now I'm the one that is gung-ho about boarding and she's looking to hang em up. If only I got into it 10 years ago.:dunno:

We're going the last week of feb till the first week of March. I'll give review of our trip when we get back.


----------



## Keg of Heg (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey, I was reading up on another trip and saw your post. My wife and I live in WA, and ride Whistler all the time. I would skip the hotels and book a place through Allura Direct. You can book a beautiful place for less than the hotels up there. We have had great luck doing it that way. Just my 2cents!

Mark.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

the location is good, but its in the "Upper Village" meaning its about a 5-10 min walk to the actual main village. Personally I like staying in the upper village because there arent as many people making noise at night. I stay just across from that place at the Fairmont when ver I go. There is a nice lobby, good food, and great snowboard vallet service at the fairmont. If you can get a good rate id highly recommend it.

I cant speak on how nice the rooms are at Le Chamois.


----------

